# Hello girls - I'm new here



## Juddystarlet (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Have logged on here for the first time today.  I have been posting on an endometriosis website which I have really helpful both through the information and support received from the girls there.  As concearns now stretch further than endo, am hoping to find some new friends in the same pickle as me to chat to!! 

I was diagnosed with severe endometriosis last Tuesday after my hubby and I have been trying to conceive for 2 1/2 years (I'm 31, he is 37).  I had a chocolate cyst drained from my right ovary and my right tube is also blocked.

I have received and injection of Prostrap and will have another one just before Xmas.  I am then going back into hospital to have laser treatment to reduce the endometriosis.  My consultant does not sound too hopeful and mentions IVF every time we speak.

I'm not sure I want to go down this avenue so I am now trying to find as much information on ANYTHING that will help us to conceive after January.  Reading various websites, we seem to have a 6 month window before the endo will start to cause more problems so time is short!!!!

Anyway, that's me, and I look forward to chatting to you.

xxx
Juddystarlet


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi Juddyscarlet

Welcome to FF.  Although i don't really know anything about endo to suggest, i am just going through IVF, so send me a message if you have any questions.

You have done well to find this site, as you will eventually find all (if not most) of the answers to your questions, and we are all here to get one another through these difficult times.

I really hope it works out for you in your 'window'    

Loads of love
Kel
xxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Juddyscarlet!

Welcome to ff!
I don't really know much about endo as my prioblem was pcos then blocked tubes. My dp and i also didn't want to end up down ivf route but to be honest after ttc for two years we are glad that we know the reason we're not conceiving and by doing ivf we feel we are taking positive steps towards becoming parents!. We are so excited now as starting next weekend!

Good luck in whichever path you decide to take!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Judy

Welcome to FF!  Pleased you have decided to join us.

Wishing you luck with your journey.

If there is anything you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Juddystarlet, I too have endo and pcos after years of ttc and various tests, laperoscopy etc i was finally diagnosed. To be honest i was happy that at last i was told something was wrong even tho fertility wise it did not look good   My dh and i have decided to try IVF start 1st Jan! as we both felt if we didnt we might regret trying when its all too late. Im 35 dh is 41. If it doesnt work for us then at least we will have tried and we wont have to live with the WHAT IF....Good luck with whatever you decide because only YOU can decide


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi
I don't have endo so can't really help with that side but like you didn't really want to go down the IVF route at first. Eventually I did as I just knew I had to try.  Sometimes wonder how I got myself into this and how I might get myself out of it if it doesn't eventually get me what I want (!) but am generally glad I did - for one thing I found this site and dont' know how I survived without it.

As regards researching other options you could have a look on the complementary therapies boards on this site and there's lots of books on natural approaches. Whether they all account for endo issues I'm not sure but I'm currently doing nutritional stuff and acupuncture. My acupuncturist is nurturing my endometrium and also working on encouraging it to shed properly every month - yeeuch!  

Lots of people recommend some form or other of alternative medicine so it's worth doing a bit of research on that. 

Best of luck whatever you do,

Claire x


----------

